# Squats with and without the neck pad



## Uthinkso (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok so whats the secret? I have this one neck pad I like to use at my gym, its flattened on one side and forms to the neck well. Its flattened from use however and completely wasted and thin, so I figured hell I'll just try it without and see how that feels. 

I must have been positioning the bar more on my neck than across my shoulders. My wife noticed when I got out the of shower the back of my neck was worn kinda raw. This morning my neck is bruised but only in a golfball sized area. What the hell??

I don't think I bounced the bar at any point...I'll also say that after the first couple reps it hurt like hell, but not a muscle pain per say so I kept going and finished my last set.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

That will happen when you start squatting just the bar on your back. After a few times it shouldn't bother you.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 17, 2007)

Good deals, I kind of figured that. I'm really gonna start the push for the 315x10 squat and I figure I may as well get rid of the pad before I get there.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> That will happen when you start squatting just the bar on your back. After a few times it shouldn't bother you.


Ditto, you don't want to become dependant on it also... you may forget it on your squat day and it will have a negative effect on your mind.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

eventually I think you would not want it. When I get to heavier weights I really like to have the bar set in my back really well, sometimes I even use chalk for grip.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

The bar fits perfectly between my neck and shoulders. My traps pad the weight. After a while you will probably go without, because it just feels more natural. But, I don't really see how using a pad will hurt your performance except in the condition that you are use to using it, then oneday you can't find the bar pad and it messes up your workout, because you have grown dependent on it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> The bar fits perfectly between my neck and shoulders. My traps pad the weight. After a while you will probably go without, because it just feels more natural. But, I don't really see how using a pad will hurt your performance except in the condition that you are use to using it, then oneday you can't find the bar pad and it messes up your workout, because you have grown dependent on it.


I was just thinking that.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> The bar fits perfectly between my neck and shoulders. My traps pad the weight. After a while you will probably go without, because it just feels more natural. But, I don't really see how using a pad will hurt your performance except in the condition that you are use to using it, then oneday you can't find the bar pad and it messes up your workout, because you have grown dependent on it.



I actually think that a pad is a little bit more dangerous because the bar has more potential to slide around.  You want to make sure that thing is secure.  It's hard enough to secure a few hundred pounds there.  If you are moving the weights that you say, then you could easily be dealing with 400+ pounds, so it is certainly something to consider.


----------



## JonnyStead (Jul 17, 2007)

I tried one of those plastic MantaRay things once... ouch that reminds me I should sell that on Ebay! anyone wanna buy it? lol just kidding you dont want it honest! 

Once I built up my traps the bar ceased to be a problem though I only go as heavy as 300lbs


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

I've always used a pad.  I wish I didn't have to but I tried to train myself without one, but the pain, scraping and tugging on my neck wasn't bearable as the weight started to climb.

Who cares.  So long as I always have access to one, I don't think it matters.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 17, 2007)

You could also try squatting PL style with the bar resting across the shelf created by your rear delts...


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

On back squats I have to use the pad that wraps around the bar, because it digs into my spine - maybe I hold it too far up.

Front squats are no prob!


----------



## Phred (Jul 17, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> You could also try squatting PL style with the bar resting across the shelf created by your rear delts...


----------



## DontStop (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont usuaally use the pad, i almost feel like I have less control of the bar positioning when I have the pad on. Without I feel like i have more grip, you know?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2007)

We made it this far in the thread without someone mentioning it's real name?

It is far better to not use the 'pussy pad' from the start. Just a few squat sessions will toughen up the skin on your back. Like CP said, with really heavy weight it will be unstable.

This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 17, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I actually think that a pad is a little bit more dangerous because the bar has more potential to slide around.  You want to make sure that thing is secure.  It's hard enough to secure a few hundred pounds there.  If you are moving the weights that you say, then you could easily be dealing with 400+ pounds, so it is certainly something to consider.




Oh no I've done 285lbx10 thus far but my next squat goal is 315x10. I honestly don't know that I'd ever see a reason to do anything heavier. I have this thing, that I want to bench, squat, and dead lift 315lb all in the same day. It means nothing, and I have two of three well within in grasp but my bench is the hold up. Like I said thats more something for me.


----------

